# 2 Old Russians



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just picked up these two old russians off the bay. My first two russians and I'm well pleased with them so far. Both manual winds and came without straps. I bunged them on a couple of leather deployment straps and they're ready to go. I'm gonna be using them for occasional work wear (office work) and for meetings. Despite their obvious age they're both still in good condition with dial and hands very presentable and only slight signs of wear on the cases.





































Matt


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Just picked up these two old russians off the bay. My first two russians and I'm well pleased with them so far. ...


Nice watches Matt, but two is generally accepted amongst Russian watch collectors to be an unlucky number.... I should buy some more immediately!

Please quote me if neccessary....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice pair Matt, I particularly like the Popeda


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A very nice pair Matt







I like both of them.

The Pobeda is a really nice bit of understated, original, design. They seemed to specialize in distinctive and unusual dial design (one of my favourite dial designs ever is on a Pobeda  ).

The Zim is clean and elegant & the squared-off sub dial is a nice touch









Can't resist posting a pic of one of my Pobs:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I like the older Pobedas too...



And the odd new one...


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Won Ebay item 270015903896 last month-interesting because it had just about exactly same dial as you Roman numeral jobber. Obviously I approve.

My Roman job is old enough to have the Geneva/Moskva striped movement. It's also an 18 mm band set up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> I like the older Pobedas too...


Nice Collection, I particularlly like the two-tone one


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Unfortunately the Pobeda has developed problems









Seller is going to pay my costs for return postage and pass it to their watchmaker to look at. Fingers crossed it will be sorted and returned soon.

Matt


----------

